# If the tenant leaves without cancelling DEWA, can the landlord request the final bill



## ExpatFR (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello,

If a tenant leaves the property without cancelling the DEWA and the Ejari, can the landlord do it without him ?

I got a tenant whose contract is ending soon and I feel like he is a bit unmotivated to do these steps and I just want to be sure I will be able to do it myself and not be stuck.

Also I bought this property tenanted, I got a copy of the Ejari contract but I don't have the passport or emirates id copy of the tenant.

Thanks.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Last time I moved into a property in Dubai and the previous resident had failed to do just that, the landlord issues a notarised letter to DEWA ect telling them the tenant had departed and that they could transfer the apartment account to me.

Just be careful that doesnt transfer any unpaid bills to the next tenant though as the little **** did that to me albeit it was only 50AED


----------

